

How To Build Utterly Reliable Systems  - gourneau
http://www.imatix.com/articles:how-to-build-utterly-reliable-systems

======
balding_n_tired
"The Unix model is so successful that it's been adopted by FreeBSD and Linux
and is arguably the most successful operating system design ever1.

Windows, on the other hand, remains stubbornly expensive to develop, weak in
terms of security, reliability and performance"

I work every day with Linux & Solaris, and much prefer them to Windows.
However, one should probably start Googling for terms such as "Morris Worm"
before one goes too far down this road.

------
stuaxo
I want the followup...

How To Build Utterly Rediculous Systems

